# Need 42U rack or larger -- suggestions?



## JohnG (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi guys,

Expanding the studio interfaces so need a taller rack, at least 42U (about 80 inches tall, a bit more with casters). I'm looking at the StarTech rack on Amazon. The full name is: StarTech.com 42U 4 Post Open Frame Server Rack - Floor Standing Network Data Cabinet (4POSTRACK42)

It gets pretty good reviews but not very many so far (65). Anyone have a different idea?

Don't need security or cooling -- that's all set. It's holding gear that's not too heavy -- one amplifier that's a bit of a beast, but the rest is interfaces and power management boxes.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi John!

Are you looking for something that "can do the job" or something more "polished and tailored"? I know someone doing on-demand racks and desks for composers in LA.

Best


----------



## JohnG (Jan 8, 2020)

doesn't have to look great; it's in a machine room


----------



## wst3 (Jan 8, 2020)

I've reached the point where I only use Middle Atlantic. They are a bit more, but they have so many little features that make them easier to fab and maintain.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2020)

John check out Star Cases.

https://www.starcase.com/product_p/rf4220.htm
There are shorter depth and deeper depths too.
Easy to put together, free shipping, etc.
Here’s a 3U I use for outdoor Fairs and any gigs that are hours long where ventilation is needed.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 11, 2020)

Build your own. Buy the rail and get out a welder if putting into a metal cabinet or just bolt the rails to wood if it’s a wood base.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 11, 2020)

Check eBay and sort by distance. People are desperate to get rid of them. Here's one in Sherman Oaks:









Used Server Rack : 5 Shelf - 87" High | eBay


Used Server Rack : 5 Shelf - 87" High, 31" Wide, 22" DeepGood used condition. Local Pick-up Only. Item sold as is.



www.ebay.com





And here's one in Northridge with a UPS and a pull-out keyboard and mouse:









9u Wall Mount Network Server Cabinet Rack Enclosure Glass Door Lock 600mm Deep for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 9u Wall Mount Network Server Cabinet Rack Enclosure Glass Door Lock 600mm Deep at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





and one more in Torrance:









(Used) APC Netshelter SX 42U Server Rack enclosure AR3300 (Local Pick Up Only) | eBay


Model AR3300. APC Netshelter. Item will be tested and inspected on pick up. Only the person on the invoice may pick up the item. Identification must be presented at pick up. This is an "AS IS" sale.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Symfoniq (Jan 11, 2020)

I’ve used RackSolutions in IT contexts. Not cheap, but the quality is top-notch.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 11, 2020)

tmhuud said:


> ...get out a welder....



I would undoubtedly burn the house down. Right after I sliced off my lower leg...


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 17, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I would undoubtedly burn the house down. Right after I sliced off my lower leg...


You remind me of me !!


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 17, 2020)

Just found the best rack ever


Quite big but there is room for everything.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 17, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> Quite big but there is room for everything.



Bigger than my first apartment in New York...


----------

